# kingsnake colours?



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone know anything about kingsnake genetics - like if it's the same idea as corns? I'd love to be able to predict what colours/patterns of kings I could breed like you can with corns, but can't find any info on this. (Really getting my hopes up afetr my pair getting frisky!!!!!!! :twisted: :wink: :lol: )


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Id luv 2 elp bt i dnt no out about snakes lol i'll ave leave dis 1 2 da mre experienced keepers!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Any inheritable traites can be predicted, you just need to know if they are resessive or dominant 

what morphs are the kingsnakes mating?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Female's a striped albino and the male's brown and yellow, striped most of the way down his back with some blotches near the head and a banded tail.


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

i will find petes number (the man i bought the boa of) becuse he had hundreds of snakes and kings looked to be his fav gust ring him and ask


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I would say the albino part is recessive, but not sure about the stripe... probably dominant. Will have a look round on the net and see if can find out (unless anyone else knows?) they we can work out what you will get! 

Is the male basicly a normal with a broken stripe?


----------



## travismeister (Apr 19, 2006)

you would get 100% normal (choclate and white/yellow) het for ablino and striped If you bred from these heterzygous babies then you may get some albinos, ablino striped, normal stiped etc.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

hope this helps mel
http://www.lonesomevalleyreptiles.com/special projects.htm

there was another site i used to us that listed most cali king morphs and how thier genetics where passed on,but i cant find it,so that really isnt much use :lol: sorry


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not as easy as corns, kings can be real hard work


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> not as easy as corns, kings can be real hard work


hard work in what way?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah so far Ive had no king problems. Lysias fine and the goins and florida im getting have never had any problems and aren't aggressive at all.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I agree Ive never had bother with any of my kings compared to the 4 hatchling corns Ive had not eat, and 2 die because of that  Fair enough some can grow bigger than corns but even then theyre big pets as long as their handled well all their life, same for corns Im sure.


----------

